# What is this stuff? Need help.



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey Derrel, Started getting this strange white stuff falling from the sky, can you help me identify what it is? Here in Central Oklahoma we don't get much of this stuff and really not before Christmas.


----------



## SnappingShark (Dec 6, 2013)

Worst case of dandruff I've ever seen.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2013)

Cocaine.

You've never watched Miami Vice?


----------



## sm4him (Dec 6, 2013)

It's them durn albino mosquitos. You've got quite an infestation there--I'd have someone come and spray. :lmao:


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 6, 2013)

I don't understand your composition concepts with that white stuff.  
For starters, where are the leading lines, they all seem to be whited out ?


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

BrightByNature said:


> Worst case of dandruff I've ever seen.



I'm going to get a 55 gallon drum of head and shoulders then. lol



480sparky said:


> Cocaine.
> 
> You've never watched Miami Vice?



Hmmmm, I need to cut it and make some money for new camera gear.



sm4him said:


> It's them durn albino mosquitos. You've got quite an infestation there--I'd have someone come and spray. :lmao:



It doesn't go away soon, I'm just moving south.


----------



## DarkShadow (Dec 6, 2013)

What no Yellow art work yet.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

DarkShadow said:


> What no Yellow art work yet.



No, haven't run across any of that yet.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 6, 2013)

Yeah, Ron, we got a tiny bit of the same white stuff this AM...as I wrote on my Facebook page this morning: "Here in the Portland metro area, this morning we "battled" with 5/64 inch of dry,powdery snow. Meaning the usual..snarled freeways in-bound...and one blonde woman in a Toyota Forerunner spun around and slammed into the barricade on I-5 Northbound 1/4 mile south of the Fremont Bridge."

Ah, the whole thing was ridiculous...it's like when people see snow in this immediate area, they lose their minds...

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201292708064683&set=vb.1381910602&type=2&theater


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, Ron, we got a tiny bit of the same white stuff this AM...as I wrote on my Facebook page this morning: "Here in the Portland metro area, this morning we "battled" with 5/64 inch of dry,powdery snow. Meaning the usual..snarled freeways in-bound...and one blonde woman in a Toyota Forerunner spun around and slammed into the barricade on I-5 Northbound 1/4 mile south of the Fremont Bridge."
> 
> Ah, the whole thing was ridiculous...it's like when people see snow in this immediate area, they lose their minds...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201292708064683&set=vb.1381910602&type=2&theater



Yeah, I saw that post. They closed my work today, but I've been out a couple of times with no problems.


----------



## MysticPhotography (Dec 6, 2013)

We are sitting at around -33 degrees celsius right now and this was inside the door to the riding arena tonight (taken quickly with my phone as I was freezing and wearing gloves) the entire thing (including the fire hydrant) was covered in frost. Day after Tomorrow anyone! We also had about 2 feet of snow on Monday with drifts up to 6 feet.





A friend on FB's pic of the snow drifts


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

33 below!!!!!! WOW, that's just not for me. I'm already considering someplace a few thousand miles south of here.


----------



## MysticPhotography (Dec 6, 2013)

It's pretty brutal right now. Later this next week we warm back up to a balmy -7 as the high, but this whole week has been -20 to -35 degrees. I HATE it! Dreaming of warm places.


----------



## manicmike (Dec 6, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Yeah, Ron, we got a tiny bit of the same white stuff this AM...as I wrote on my Facebook page this morning: "Here in the Portland metro area, this morning we "battled" with 5/64 inch of dry,powdery snow. Meaning the usual..snarled freeways in-bound...and one blonde woman in a Toyota Forerunner spun around and slammed into the barricade on I-5 Northbound 1/4 mile south of the Fremont Bridge."
> 
> Ah, the whole thing was ridiculous...it's like when people see snow in this immediate area, they lose their minds...
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=10201292708064683&set=vb.1381910602&type=2&theater



Here in Salem, everyone's freaking out about a 1/4 inch. Bunch of wimps. But then again, I grew up driving in three feet of snow and ice every winter.


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

Manicmike, I hear you. They shut schools and work for a ton of people all over the state. I just jumped in the jeep and put in 4 high and drove to the store this morning and had no problems at all. Can't believe that they closed my office.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

Ok, did a ton of research on this for you, apparently the stuff in question is called snow.  That's with a w.   You can find some links on youtube for more info - just make sure you spell it with the w and not a t - otherwise, well the videos get pretty sick pretty quick.. lol


----------



## manicmike (Dec 6, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> Ok, did a ton of research on this for you, apparently the stuff in question is called snow.  That's with a w.   You can find some links on youtube for more info - just make sure you spell it with the w and not a t - otherwise, well the videos get pretty sick pretty quick.. lol



All I get when I youtube Snow is some white guy rapping about informing.


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2013)

Whatever it is, it can't be safe for your kids to be running around in.  I sort of remember seeing something like that in my childhood, but it's been a really long time...

edit

BTW ... How much bread do you have?  This may be a good time to stock up.  Not sure why, and I know it only lasts like a week, but I just have this gut feeling that you should go out and buy as much as you can find.


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

manicmike said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, did a ton of research on this for you, apparently the stuff in question is called snow.  That's with a w.   You can find some links on youtube for more info - just make sure you spell it with the w and not a t - otherwise, well the videos get pretty sick pretty quick.. lol
> ...



Well gee, your welcome.. lol  

Just out of curiosity was he "informin" you about white stuff falling from the sky or would that just be way too much to ask for?  Lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Whatever it is, it can't be safe for your kids to be running around in.  I sort of remember seeing something like that in my childhood, but it's been a really long time...



I was just showing the pictures to my daughter and explaining to her how I had to walk 37 miles to school in the stuff.  Uphill.  Both ways.

I got an eyeroll.  Go figure.. lol


----------



## ronlane (Dec 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> Whatever it is, it can't be safe for your kids to be running around in.  I sort of remember seeing something like that in my childhood, but it's been a really long time...
> 
> edit
> 
> BTW ... How much bread do you have?  This may be a good time to stock up.  Not sure why, and I know it only lasts like a week, but I just have this gut feeling that you should go out and buy as much as you can find.



We tried that but all the shelves at the store were empty this morning.


----------



## 480sparky (Dec 6, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> I was just showing the pictures to my daughter and explaining to her how I had to walk 37 miles to school in the stuff.  Uphill.  Both ways......



Barefoot?

Did you live in shoebox in a culvert like I did?  With 17 siblings?  And the shoebox would wash away every time it rained?  

And you had only one bean for everyone for dinner? 

Your hand-me-downs came from Great-Grampa Rupert?

Call Waiting meant you had to let the person on the Party Line to finish their call?

We didn't have iTunes or Napster.... if we wanted to steal music, we'd have to hitchhike into town and shoplift it from the music store in person!


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

480sparky said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > I was just showing the pictures to my daughter and explaining to her how I had to walk 37 miles to school in the stuff.  Uphill.  Both ways......
> ...



Well ok not always barefoot, I mean not on Friday's since that was my day to have the shoes.. lol

We didn't have a shoe box - we were "well to do"  Refrigerator carton, even had a flower box some flowers drawn in crayon on the window we cut out.  I stopped getting hand me downs from Grandpa Rupert once he went missing.  It was weird, I mean one winter he just up and vanished.  Strange thing too because for some reason we had plenty of meat in the freezer after that.  Life insurance payment maybe?  

Call waiting meant you needed to had to hand over the soup can on the end of the string to somebody else.. lol

As far as stealing music.. well the statute of limitations might not have expired on that one but lets just say nothing beats a live performance and it really shouldn't be called "kidnapping" if they aren't a kid, right?


----------



## Josh66 (Dec 6, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> As far as stealing music.. well the statute of limitations might not have expired on that one but lets just say nothing beats a live performance and it really shouldn't be called "kidnapping" if they aren't a kid, right?


Don't forget that it's only a Federal offense if you cross State lines.  Not sure where you live, but Texas is a pretty big State...  Just saying, you could drive all day and still be in Texas...


----------



## robbins.photo (Dec 6, 2013)

O|||||||O said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > As far as stealing music.. well the statute of limitations might not have expired on that one but lets just say nothing beats a live performance and it really shouldn't be called "kidnapping" if they aren't a kid, right?
> ...



Dang Lindbergh baby.  Just screwed it up for all of us I guess.. sigh


----------

